# Push-ups & pull-ups



## unigeezer (Aug 8, 2017)

How many can you do, and what would you consider an average number for each, for guys over 50? (I'm 61) 
I hadn't done either in years and tried pull-ups first - underhanded, so I guess that's actually called a chin-up. I managed 15 going all the way down and by the 15th was barely able to complete it. On the push-up side, my first attempt got to 15 also, and my arms just totally gave out. So over the next few weeks I trained and now my personal best is 50 push-ups, but only managed that once and not since. I can get 35-40 on average. Chin-ups best is 17.


----------



## Trade (Aug 8, 2017)

unigeezer said:


> How many can you do, and what would you consider an average number for each, for guys over 50? (I'm 61)
> I hadn't done either in years and tried pull-ups first - underhanded, so I guess that's actually called a chin-up. I managed 15 going all the way down and by the 15th was barely able to complete it. On the push-up side, my first attempt got to 15 also, and my arms just totally gave out. So over the next few weeks I trained and now my personal best is 50 push-ups, but only managed that once and not since. I can get 35-40 on average. Chin-ups best is 17.



15-17 chin ups is amazing Dude!

The most I ever did was 9 and that was back in High School. I would be surprised if I could manage one now.


----------

